
Basecamp and Backpack from 37signals use PHP - ivan

======
ivan
PHP Easter eggs tell us everything:

<http://basecamphq.com/?=PHPB8B5F2A0-3C92-11d3-A3A9-4C7B08C10000>
<http://backpackit.com/?=PHPB8B5F2A0-3C92-11d3-A3A9-4C7B08C10000>

------
Lessien
<http://37signals.com/index.rhtml> also works.

As does <http://37signals.com/index.nothingspecial>

Apparently, the file extension is irrelevant when processing pages.

~~~
brett
it's more than file extension

<http://37signals.com/here/is/a/bunch/of/nonsense>

(though that does throw off the path to the css)

------
davidw
Isn't that just telling you that the web server has PHP loaded into it?

~~~
antirez
Actually the easter egg only works if the given page is interpreted as PHP.

~~~
davidw
Aha - ok, well then like their own site, 37signals.com, it's the front page
that is in PHP, something that has been known for a while.

~~~
antirez
Yes, btw... if an application is good quality for the customers who cares what
language they used?

~~~
davidw
Well... those of us interested in replicating their success:-)

~~~
bjclark
This is the most asinine thing I've ever read on here. The first thing any
smart person can figure out is that RoR doesn't make 37signals what they are.
They have always said that themselves. Fast agile development, and all the
other things they talk about in their Getting Real book make them what they
are, but certainly not which language/framework. This is a lot like debating
what care you're going to buy based on what the manufacturer of the car that
won NASCAR last weekend was.

~~~
dean
Really? The most asinine thing ever? I don't agree with that, but you do have
a point. Still, it is interesting that 37Singnals is using PHP, not shocking,
not mind-blowing, but interesting. Just like it would be interesting if
Microsoft were using Java for MSN.

------
jaggederest
DHH was a PHP dev before he built Rails. Go read his blog. It's not surprising
that some of their stuff is still in PHP.

------
paulgb
The server headers confirm this.

Server: Apache/2.2.4 X-Powered-By: PHP/4.4.4

~~~
bdr
But what about Netcraft?

------
rami
They use PHP for include files written in PHP.

------
joshwa
this is only true of the product info sites, not the apps themselves.

